# SCH-R530 Stock ODEX Framework, Needs De-ODEX. Server space Reward!



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

So, for whatever reason, I can't seem to figure out how to trick smali/baksmali into deodexing a few jars in my framework, namely android.policy.jar (which I need to edit for reboot options), settings.jar (which I also need to edit), core.jar, and a few others. Either way, I have uploaded the stock odex files to my servers in hopes that someone might undertake getting this deodexed for me so I can get moving on doing some modding for the US Cellular crowd.

I can provide server access/space to anyone will to help. I have unlimited storage/bandwidth 

So yeah, please and thank you in advance.

Here's the files:
http://www.wildthingsgrow.com/olvis/rwdump/ROM/sch_r530_framework_odex.zip


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

here u go i de-odex 
link: http://www.mediafire.com/?ocuksn6waw81m57

i don't have your phone so i couldn't test it


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Edit: Bootloops :-( Back to the drawing board

Thank you for trying. What platform/tool versions did you use?


----------

